# It is NATIONAL Tin Boats JIM WEEK! GIVEAWAY!



## Captain Ahab (Jun 11, 2012)

I declare this week National Tin Boat Jim week in honor of some really good stuff



and because I want to 


Offer him a hearty - congratulations, WTG or what ever you want


----------



## Jim (Jun 11, 2012)

Go fishing!


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 11, 2012)

...oh, oh, oh....is there gonna be prizes, BBQ, and rides?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 11, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> ...oh, oh, oh....is there gonna be prizes, BBQ, and rides?



Hell Yeah there is!


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 11, 2012)

My new philosophy on life is WWDD, so here goes......... Congratz, WTG Jimmy boy!!!! Time to treat yourself to a coke, a smile, sit back and relax and enjoy the fine job you have done. 


















Ok enough of that sitting around crap, GET BACK TO WORK!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 11, 2012)

*



National Tin Boat Jim week in honor of some really good stuff​

Click to expand...

*

OK, I'm in, but only because there was such specificity in the reason for the honor.


----------



## Gramps50 (Jun 11, 2012)

Captain Ahab said:


> I declare this week National Tin Boat Jim week



What a wonderful idea. honor the gentleman that made this all possble, I have gathered so much information and help here since I bought my tin 4 months ago. If it wasn't for Jim the site wouldn't exist and wouldn't have attracted the great bunch of tin boaters.

So a BIG thanks to Mr Jim for making this all possible and for all the work to keep it the wonderful place that it is. 

THANKS JIM =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D>


----------



## shamoo (Jun 11, 2012)

Hail Hail, Mr. Jim da King. Knew this was a GREAT site when I first joined, Mr. Jim is a man of his word and a true friend, I would like to thank Cap. Ahab for introducing me to this one of a kind family.


----------



## devilmutt (Jun 12, 2012)

We could all chip in and buy Jim a truck.






Thanks for the great site!


----------



## lswoody (Jun 12, 2012)

Frogman Ladue said:


> ...oh, oh, oh....is there gonna be prizes, BBQ, and rides?


But of course!!! Lol!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 12, 2012)

Day 2 of National TB Jim Week

and now a prize! 


I have up for grabs a $10.00 gift certificate for CrappieLures https://www.crappielures.com/

Say something nice or not nice about Jim and pick a number from 1-100


Closest to the number I already picked wins


Contest ends Monday, 6-18-12


----------



## Frogman Ladue (Jun 12, 2012)

lswoody said:


> Frogman Ladue said:
> 
> 
> > ...oh, oh, oh....is there gonna be prizes, BBQ, and rides?
> ...




Sah-weet! Gimme a stack of tickets and point me in the direction of the "Rotor".




Captain Ahab said:


> Day 2 of National TB Jim Week
> 
> Say something nice or not nice about Jim and pick a number from 1-100
> 
> Closest to the number I already picked wins



"Jim doesn't hate me....yet...that I know of, _allegedly_."  

#69


----------



## wihil (Jun 12, 2012)

I'll say something nice about Jim and don't even need the bribe (although I'm not against bribes, thanks Ahab) -

Jim's a great guy for providing one of the most down to earth forums on the web for everyone to enjoy the joys that which is an average boat that can so much more with just a little bit of effort and pride. Hands down one of my favorite softwater sights on the web, even if all you guys do is yammer on about bass techniques....

=D> =D>


----------



## Coach d (Jun 12, 2012)

Jim is great. The atmosphere he has established here leads to some of the best help, conversations, and topics on the web. Love this site and it is because of him.

36


----------



## atuck593 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks for the great site Jim! I would have never been able to build and modify my boat the way I did if it wasn't for this site and the wonderful atmosphere he created on here.

#9


----------



## ST3VE (Jun 12, 2012)

I haven't been a member too long but the one who you call Jim gave me a pretty warm welcome in the intro thread I made! I lurked here since about January this year and finally made a profile. Can't wait to start my build page.


#47


----------



## SlowRollin' (Jun 13, 2012)

I became a boat owner because of this site. Thanks Jim!

#76


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 13, 2012)

This is the only site I belong to and thats because of Jim being Jim =D> 

#88


----------



## one100grand (Jun 13, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> We could all chip in and buy Jim a truck.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm in for $20...but only if we can find this truck

I'm also in for #20


----------



## Bigkat650 (Jun 13, 2012)

devilmutt said:


> I'm in for $20...but only if we can find this truck


x2!

Jim, you run a sweet forum here. Gave me the info I needed to do my build right and the courage to actually go for it!!

Now, I'm glad to say I'm here on a daily basis and look forward to learning more and paying it forward whenever I can  
=D> =D> =D> 

I'll take #65


----------



## freetofish (Jun 13, 2012)

I've been gone a while but its always good to get back to this site... It is for sure a great place to get info or to tell a fish story... Thanks Jim
#72


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 14, 2012)

Jim recruited me several years ago when I was asking a question on another site about a malfunctioning fish finder. After that, I joined and kept in touch with Jim via PM - ha, even sold him a surefire flashlight for very cheap. He allowed me to organize the first ever TinBoats get together at Dale Hollow Lake, TN. He cooked great steaks for everyone one night and had lots of cool TinBoats gifts for all who attended. I met several members that weekend and it was a great time for all. Since then, Jim runs the best fishing/boat site on the internet. (in spite of Capt Ahab, AKA Esquired - who BTW, didn't come to Dale Hollow???) Anyway, Jim's the best =D> =D> =D> =D> 

#27 Capt, I'm sure you got my number ??


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Jun 14, 2012)

All I can say is ,this site kicks butt. And,it's all due to the way Jim runs it. Top notch all the way. Thanks Jim. #53 for me.


----------



## Ringo Steele (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll gladly join in on the thanks to Jim party! Great site, Jim!!! :beer: \/ :USA1:


----------



## novaman (Jun 17, 2012)

I've really enjoyed the contacts and info I've gained as a result of this site.  THANKS JIM =D> =D> =D> =D> , You're our champ in the tinners world. 8) 






#66


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 18, 2012)

This websight has cost me thousands of dollars, many nights of a cranky ole lady due to me fishing all the time, and I had to buy a friggin smart phone just to get my Tinboats fix each day.

Thanks Jim :mrgreen:

#63


----------



## sixgun86 (Jun 18, 2012)

Loggerhead Mike said:


> This websight has cost me thousands of dollars, many nights of a cranky ole lady due to me fishing all the time, and I had to buy a friggin smart phone just to get my Tinboats fix each day.
> 
> Thanks Jim :mrgreen:
> 
> #63




x2. 

Thank you Jim!


----------



## Brine (Jun 18, 2012)

#1

nuff said :mrgreen:


----------



## Sawdust Farmer (Jun 18, 2012)

Great site - thanks a million!!!

#91


----------



## lswoody (Jun 18, 2012)

Jim is da Man!!!!!!!!! #11 for me!!!!


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 18, 2012)

Jim, you've done a fantastic job of bring together all these great people to share their thoughts, dreams,wisdom & ideas.
=D> =D> =D> 

#60


----------



## catmansteve (Jun 18, 2012)

Jim has put together the most helpful, entertaining, and motivating site I've ever seen here :beer: 
#43


----------



## wihil (Jun 18, 2012)

The week of Jim has passed. :| Long live the week of Jim. =D> 


(is this the week of Ahab? \/ )


----------



## BassAddict (Jun 19, 2012)

wihil said:


> (is this the week of Ahab? \/ )



Move along folks, nothing to see here!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 19, 2012)

*I PICKED NUMBER 14*


atuck593 is the closest with #9


I will tell the Crappielure.com guys to have a $10.00 credit in your name 

PM me you info please


----------



## crazymanme2 (Jun 19, 2012)

Congrats atuck593 =D>


----------



## atuck593 (Jun 19, 2012)

Woo Hoo... thanks a lot guys. Thanks Ahab... and thanks again Jim for the great site!


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Jun 19, 2012)

atuck593 said:


> Woo Hoo... thanks a lot guys. Thanks Ahab... and thanks again Jim for the great site!



=D> way to go =D> Thanks Jim and Ahab too!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 19, 2012)

I must have missed ISwoody's post - he is the winner


But in the spirit of Jim - we now have two winners


Both get the 10.00 gift cert.


----------



## lswoody (Jun 19, 2012)

Woooo Hoooo!!!!! :LOL2:


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 20, 2012)

Congrats to both winners, but, I thought Capt had my number for sure??? What's up with that?????


----------



## lovedr79 (Jun 21, 2012)

Crap! How did I miss this one.?!?!?


----------



## Popeye (Jun 23, 2012)

I think Ahab has a lot of people's numbers. For sure a lot of peoples have his.


----------

